# ? sites in Formby area/Southport



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I've found 3 - Formby Point, Willowbank and one in Southport.
Has anyone any experience of any of these or any other reccomendations.
Thanks


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

We had a night at Willowbank last year. No real problems with the site but, equally, not too memorable. I've heard others say that the site can get noisy because it's close to two main roads & an airfield - we didn't really notice any noise. The site is 5, nearly 10 minutes walk along the coast road from the start of the sand dunes & woods. Would we stay there again? If we needed a one-nighter in the area, yes. Any longer than a weekend, then very unlikely.

Incidentally, the staff were incredibly helpful to Mrs j. when she suffered a potentially very nasty accident _off the site_ - lots of blood from multiple grazes & us with only a basic first aid kit.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steph

You can overnight on Pleasurelands car park in Southport.

The is a site outside of Southport called Riverside there is a bus stop at the site that will take you into Southport

Riverside

Jacquie


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Formby Point is....well....."OK". We've used it as it's handy for relatives but it's a "tired" site which needs some cash spending on it-unlikely as their priority is the residential area.

If it's just to use as a base then fine - hardstanding pitches with ehu but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi - from Southport - try the yacht club - has hook ups and is very handy for everything - when are you coming? The others are a bit far out for Southport itself. PM me if I can help with anything else- Marie


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Georgimac we are just down the road at bretherton.
Is yacht club an official spot-who do you contact I have noticed vans parked up there and wondered


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Formby*

Formby point is a great spot to get away from it all.

Our kids kinda grown up but quite happy to take our grandson, nephews and nieces who, on a dry day spend hours rolling around on the sand dunes.

Does not cost anything to take them a walk to the beach or red Squirrel sanctuary. It takes me back to the pre Playstation/Nintendo/PC days.

Last time we stayed some of our families came for the day. The Children had a ball simply making sandcastles, toe dipping and dune climbing (some claimed athletic adults attempted the dunes too).

So don't knock Formby. Half of Liverpool Football Clubs players can't be wrong. Doubt many of their kids even know there is a beach nearby mind.

It is a hike to the railway station for Liverpool or Southport or any pubs.
But, gets the circulation going for those who still have a pulse.

TM


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Waterside lodge in Southport is a CC&C Hideaway site. Also try Abbey Farm near Ormskirk.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Georgiemac.
I like the idea of staying at a yacht club.
Are there loos, waste disposal and EHU?
Is it suitable for more than an overnight?
Steph


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> So don't knock Formby. Half of Liverpool Football Clubs players can't be wrong.


To say nothing of the Corrie characters who always seem to be visiting :lol:

Not knocking "Formby" TM....I spend a lot of time there....but the FP site and facilities could do with a considerable makeover.


----------

